# Getting a colt cut at home?



## Mariposa (18 January 2016)

After a little advice/opinions..

I'm looking to get our colt, Cardinal, cut. Ideally I'd prefer to just get it done at home whilst it's cold and there aren't any flies, we have a spare stable that can be scrubbed down and cleaned and he can go out in the school to make sure the swelling goes down.

However, I've had advice that I should send him off to get it down under a GA at hospital.

I'd prefer, of course, to save money ( as the filly's hernia op was quite evil to the old credit card!!) and not have him sent off unless it's really necessary, so just wondered what other people have done with their colts. He is coming up 7 months and starting to be pretty cheeky with his mother and the other girls...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (18 January 2016)

Mine was done as a 2yo (pony) at home one Feb.  My vets wanted him in as well and there are valid reasons for it but I was prepared to take the risk (I also spent years in Newmarket watching three standing castrations a day and nursing them. I do think that a teaching hospital should be able to perform a standing castrate imo) and had good facilities. We did knock him down in the school and he was tubed. He went straight out in a paddock next to his pal and was fine.


----------



## Char0901 (18 January 2016)

My boy was gelded at 8 months old, he was already weaned. Vet came out to us, did the castration standing in his stable and that was that. There was never even a mention of him going into hospital and having a GA.
Thinking about it, it was actually about this time of year two years ago.


----------



## madlady (18 January 2016)

There shouldn't be any reason why he can't be done standing at home.

Our boy had to go in but that was because he was 5 so there were increased risks.


----------



## Mariposa (18 January 2016)

Thanks all - you replies are very helpful.  

I don't see why it can't be done at home, and your experiences back that up for me!


----------



## ycbm (18 January 2016)

I've had a yearling and four year old done at home. Some vets are just looking for every possible excuse to use their hospitals these days. I have moved to a vet practice that does not own a hospital, and it's just amazing how many things can be done at home!

Since when was a general anaesthetic safer than a standing castration?  For the vet, maybe, but the horse has a significant risk of dying or crippling itself in the recovery room!


----------



## Clodagh (18 January 2016)

I did take Piper in, but only because they had a special castration day, it was all standing castrations, sedation only.


----------



## thewonderhorse (18 January 2016)

All of the colts at the college I went to were cut, sedated, with no issues and then out in a paddock. Unless there was a medical reason for a GA eg; a retained testicle, id go for sedation and done at home.


----------



## Asha (18 January 2016)

I had my boy done at home, think it was around this time of year. No problem at all. I still remember the sound of the crunch&#55357;&#56881;. No ill effects whatsoever for him.


----------



## twiggy2 (18 January 2016)

my vet will do anything standing as long as both testicles are there and you can get a head collar on it, he does them at home and on the lorry at the surgery.
He does lots of castrations for the 'travelling community' and a lot of those are older used stallions that have hardly been handled, they dont come off the lorry or out of the trailer he sedates in there and does the deed they then just have to stay put till they are ready to travel.


----------



## PorkChop (18 January 2016)

I have always had mine done at home, both in the stable and in the field, standing sedation.

Much less stressful for them, and this time of year is ideal to do it


----------



## Dry Rot (18 January 2016)

Never heard of them being done under GA, but then we are an uncivilsed lot this far north! All mine done standing and all done outside which is apparently cleaner than in a stable. We would not get a gelding done when (a) there are flies about or, (b) there is the possibility of a frost. Never had a problem. If my vet insisted on doing it in the surgery under GA, I'd be looking for another vet -- or a convincing explanation.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (18 January 2016)

Mariposa said:



			After a little advice/opinions..

I'm looking to get our colt, Cardinal, cut. Ideally I'd prefer to just get it done at home whilst it's cold and there aren't any flies, we have a spare stable that can be scrubbed down and cleaned and he can go out in the school to make sure the swelling goes down.

However, I've had advice that I should send him off to get it down under a GA at hospital.

I'd prefer, of course, to save money ( as the filly's hernia op was quite evil to the old credit card!!) and not have him sent off unless it's really necessary, so just wondered what other people have done with their colts. He is coming up 7 months and starting to be pretty cheeky with his mother and the other girls...

Thanks in advance!
		
Click to expand...

My boy was cut at home as a two year old,  it was as smooth as pie with absolutely no issues, and if the need arise again I would do it the same way


----------



## Mariposa (18 January 2016)

All very helpful advice - thanks all. 

I'm going to push to get it done at home in the next week, while the cold weather stays around. There's no clinical reason for him to go to hospital that I can see. 

Poor Cardinal, he's not going to be a happy chappy....


----------



## MissTyc (18 January 2016)

Done all of mine at home, either standing or down on ground. Never had a problem!


----------



## popsdosh (19 January 2016)

Mariposa said:



			All very helpful advice - thanks all. 

I'm going to push to get it done at home in the next week, while the cold weather stays around. There's no clinical reason for him to go to hospital that I can see. 

Poor Cardinal, he's not going to be a happy chappy....
		
Click to expand...

Wait till it warms up a bit you should not do it whilst theres frost about!!! Its not the warmth thats the issue its whether there are flies about and even if it a little warmer there wont be flies for a while.

Oh and make sure the vet checks everything out first before they start as I once saw a very experienced horse vet who did articles for this very magazine have to rush a £250 K colt into the surgery because it had a hernia. His comment as he rushed by was if it was one of my junior vets I would be firing them! However thats very rare


----------



## Casey76 (19 January 2016)

Mine was done flat out in the field in April time.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2016)

Considering the possible problems with flies,  and I questioned my vet in July,  his response was "How do you suppose that they manage in hot countries where flies are a summer thing?".  Mine have always been done 'Out' and whilst laid flat on the floor.  I've also seen them done standing and 'In',  but in a peaceful and calm environment without external distractions.  Given the choice,  I'd probably go for standing,  but each competent vet will have their own preferred method,  and I feel that they should be listened to.

Alec.


----------



## JillA (19 January 2016)

popsdosh said:



			Wait till it warms up a bit you should not do it whilst theres frost about!!! Its not the warmth thats the issue its whether there are flies about and even if it a little warmer there wont be flies for a while.
		
Click to expand...

A good horse vet told me a few years ago he never understood why we all get so hung up on flies - the best fly switch in the world is just cm away from the wound site. Add to that the fact there is much less risk of swelling and infection if they can live out, and if they do need to be anaesthetised (as opposed to sedation and a local if he is done standing) again it is far safer outdoors, and I would be leaving it until early spring, as soon as the ground has dried up. Unless that is he has become coltish and getting difficult to handle? I take it you have checked that both testes have dropped?


----------



## Mariposa (19 January 2016)

JillA said:



			Unless that is he has become coltish and getting difficult to handle? I take it you have checked that both testes have dropped?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, both have dropped and the only reason we're getting him cut now is that he's becoming increasingly coltish. Not horrible or naughty, but certainly starting to be a little too interested in the girls. Noodle, the other broodmare clouted him last week as he was trying to jump on her, and I don't want him seriously hurt, that would be just awful. 

I had very much hoped to leave him entire for another few months, but I don't think it's fair on him ( or the long suffering girls) to leave him when he's getting ideas!


----------



## EQUIDAE (19 January 2016)

Mine were cut at home with minimal bleeding despite one being over 2. I'd advise doing it then turning out 24/7 as the swelling gets pretty bad if you dont. 24 hours in then mine were turned out without issue. One got let out by walkers and I kept him in again overnight to check he was OK and the swelling the next day was bad - turnout really does help


----------



## Mariposa (19 January 2016)

Thanks  - helpful advice re the swelling!  We were planning on keeping him in overnight, snd then turn out in the school next day and as long as everything's ok he'll go back out with the others. Ours are still coming in overnight so we'll be able to keep an eye on him.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2016)

Mariposa,  personally I wouldn't have him in on the first night,  or any night until the swelling goes down.  I understand that he's making a nuisance of himself,  and he must now be coming up to 12 months old.  Have they not been weaned yet?  If he's still on his mare,  how will he cope with being separated and put in to a school?

I'm reading between the lines and may well have it arse about face,  but if the foals are still on their mares,  then I suspect that I'd wean them (or at least him) first,  and I certainly wouldn't leave him in on his first night,  he's better to keep walking.

Ets,  and don't forget,  gelding doesn't have an immediate effect and his coltish ways will probably continue for a good few weeks after the op.

Alec.


----------



## EQUIDAE (19 January 2016)

I wouldn't have him in at all for 7-10 days - the swelling just overnight can be quite frightening. It also can't be comfortable for them, also mine that wasn't (Accidentally) stabled healed much quicker that the poor boy who needed a night in.


----------



## Mariposa (19 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Mariposa,  personally I wouldn't have him in on the first night,  or any night until the swelling goes down.  I understand that he's making a nuisance of himself,  and he must now be coming up to 12 months old.  Have they not been weaned yet?  If he's still on his mare,  how will he cope with being separated and put in to a school?

I'm reading between the lines and may well have it arse about face,  but if the foals are still on their mares,  then I suspect that I'd wean them (or at least him) first,  and I certainly wouldn't leave him in on his first night,  he's better to keep walking.

Ets,  and don't forget,  gelding doesn't have an immediate effect and his coltish ways will probably continue for a good few weeks after the op.

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

Ah no - he won't be on his own, he's still on the mare. We wouldn't leave him on his own, that would be asking for trouble! He's only coming up to 7 months now so ideally happy to leave both with the mares a little longer as once he's cut there's no mad rush to wean them then. The mares are both looking great now, and both foals are growing like weeds,  so going to just play it be ear and look to send the mares away a little later in the spring.


----------



## Alec Swan (19 January 2016)

I've never had a colt gelded whilst he's on the mare,  no particular reason,  it just hasn't happened!  I wonder what the experiences of others may be.  Do you have the facilities to wean both foals so that they're out of sight and sound of the mares?

Another point to consider,  when we geld at such a young age,  there's always the very real risk that the growth rate will rocket and beyond the expected height.  It's the main reason why 15-2 mares put to 16 hand stallions produce youngsters of well over 17 hands.  It may be worth considering.

Also,  even if he's becoming a bit coltish with the mares,  they'll almost certainly put him in his place,  and though the filly may be the one to get the brunt of his laddish behaviour,  it would be highly unlikely that the mares will injure him.

I really would wean him before he's cut,  even to the point of having a neighbour take him in if you don't have the facilities,  and then geld him at that time.  6(?) weeks away,  and he can come home.  If you geld him whilst he's still on the mare,  AND you bring him in at night,  I really would worry that you may face serious problems.  Gelding,  even when done under sedative rather than a GA has the potentially to be a risky process.

Alec.

Ets,  the above are just my opinions and concerns and probably of little value!


----------



## EQUIDAE (19 January 2016)

Just to give more info on how it is done at home - they sedate and then inject with local anaesthetic. They nick the skin, drop the ball and clamp the tube and blood vessels. They hold it there for 3 minutes to seal the vessels so there is no blood, then finally cut. They leave the skin open to let it drain and it knits over a few days.


----------



## Mariposa (20 January 2016)

Well I've got to the bottom of why I'm being pushed to send him away. The problem lies in the fact the last colt we got cut at home ( many years ago now ...he's a teenager now) and he suffered a haemorrhage. He was rushed to hospital and saved, but I think there's underlying anxiety from that ( and rightly so, it must have been very scary to almost lose him)  but I'm talking to the surgeon who did a fantastic job on the filly's hernia and if she's happy to come and do it at home, it's been agreed we'll just do it at home, albeit with the lorry at the ready just in case.

We've bred several foals over the years and this is only our second colt, fillies are way easier  


Edit  - and Alec, we usually send our mares away for weaning, out of sight and earshot. They'll be off to board at a TB stud near us for 6-8 weeks before returning home.


----------



## Lgd (21 January 2016)

I had my gelding cut at just over 6 months old while he was still on his Mum. I took him to the vet practice with Mum, he was done under standing sedation. Stayed for about 90 minutes to come round and be sure there was no haemorrhage. Back on the box and home. He was weaned once the wounds were healed. Think it was about £135 plus the diesel. Worked out cheaper than the vet travelling to me as no call out fee/travelling.

My vet did try and talk me out of cutting him as he thought he was a fantastic stallion prospect. Nope, already got one, don't need another was the reply


----------



## SueS (22 January 2016)

EQUIDAE said:



			Just to give more info on how it is done at home - they sedate and then inject with local anaesthetic. They nick the skin, drop the ball and clamp the tube and blood vessels. They hold it there for 3 minutes to seal the vessels so there is no blood, then finally cut. They leave the skin open to let it drain and it knits over a few days.
		
Click to expand...

This is exactly the way my pony was gelded today. The vet came this morning and examined the field and was happy to geld him as there is very little mud. It went smoothly and after the sedation my pony was back grazing, I have checked him 5 times today since his op and he does not seem bothered by it at all. I have never seen a castration before and that crunching noise will stay with me for a while.


----------



## EQUIDAE (22 January 2016)

SueS said:



			I have never seen a castration before and that crunching noise will stay with me for a while.
		
Click to expand...

For anyone who has had a baby - it's similar to the noise when the cord is cut. It's a bit gross.


----------



## SueS (22 January 2016)

Was worse than looking at the testicles up close eww


----------



## Mariposa (22 January 2016)

Oh lovely...I have that to look forward to! Castration booked at home in a few weeks. The countdown is on...! The surgeon who is doing it has been so helpful, she also did the filly's hernia op, so I know he's in safe hands ( Cardinal might not agree....!)


----------



## Leo Walker (22 January 2016)

I had a yearling, 2yr old and 4yr old who I'd been waiting to drop, all done on the same day. All standing. All dragged out of the field and done just outside the gate and then chucked back out afterwards. I waited till the mid was dryish but before the flies were about, and I did keep a close eye on the for signs of infection. But it was fine, and all 3 are now grown up ponies living lovely lives as geldings which wasnt something they were destined for before I took them on


----------



## SueS (23 January 2016)

I am hoping my Pony's healing goes well so that we can carry on bringing him to full health


----------



## windseywoo (23 January 2016)

I tried to have my horse done in the field at home, but because he was quite a big youngster the vet decided to knock him out and try to do it with him on the floor.
However when she went to cut him with the scalpel he basically leapt up off the floor with me around his head. She tried extra sedation but he just would not go under enough, every time she touched him with the scalpel you could see him quiver. We decided to have him done at the hospital where apparently he still wouldn't go completely under but I felt happier him being done there. We picked him up the same day so he was back out with his pals straight away. He was over a year old when he was done and the swelling was horrible, he walked very funnily for a couple of days, but had no complications at all. My vets had actually suggested have him done in the field in the first place so I'm sure your lad will be fine.


----------



## SueS (23 January 2016)

windseywoo said:



			I tried to have my horse done in the field at home, but because he was quite a big youngster the vet decided to knock him out and try to do it with him on the floor.
However when she went to cut him with the scalpel he basically leapt up off the floor with me around his head. She tried extra sedation but he just would not go under enough, every time she touched him with the scalpel you could see him quiver. We decided to have him done at the hospital where apparently he still wouldn't go completely under but I felt happier him being done there. We picked him up the same day so he was back out with his pals straight away. He was over a year old when he was done and the swelling was horrible, he walked very funnily for a couple of days, but had no complications at all. My vets had actually suggested have him done in the field in the first place so I'm sure your lad will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Oh the poor lad you must have been mortified! Lomax was as good as gold and as well as castration he had microchipping done, his inoculations, an injection of antibiotics , and the sedating injection also a blood sample taken For test for strangles. So he went through the mill yesterday , as soon as the sedative wore off he was back grazing, he has a very strong constitution I feel.


----------



## chillipup (23 January 2016)

I had a 2 year old colt castrated at home, it was way back in the 80's, and the vet used Immobilon (Etorphine Hydrochloride) This drug is licensed for registered Vets only. Let's just say it works Instantly via IV and it was so frighteningly fast. Horse was knocked out immediately. This drug came with it's own revival drug for the horse, called Revivon and this worked just as fast to bring the horse round and back on its feet when castration finished. However, Immobilon was (is) extremely dangerous and an accidental injection to a human will prove fatal if the human antidote is not administered immediately. 

The vet who carried out the op, gave specific instructions to me and 2 others, as to what to do should an accident with this drug occur. One was to administer the anitdote drug to the vet in set intervals -(as he would be unconscious & it came in its own case with preloaded syringes) whilst the other was to telephone for an emergency ambulance to attend. Thankfully in this instance it was not needed. Horse came round and let out. Swollen for a few days but returned to normal pretty quickly... not sure I'd want to be anywhere near this drug now though.

 I understand it is mainly used for bringing down large wild animals now, such as rhino or elephants and works particularly well because only a little is needed ie 5mg for a rhino!, it acts fast and can be shot using a blow pipe dart plus the Revivon works just as quickly to get said wild animal back up and out in the wild. Don't get me wrong, I don't they are castrating them here! probably fitting radio collars or doing emergency treatment.

I'm sure all will go well with yours OP...at least it shouldn't be so dangerous for any of you 

Anyone else remember this drug being used?


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 January 2016)

wow Chiliipup-vets used to speak of Immobilon in hushed tones but it was just too dangerous for routine use in domestic situations and it was phased out in the 80s I think.


----------



## chillipup (23 January 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wow Chiliipup-vets used to speak of Immobilon in hushed tones but it was just too dangerous for routine use in domestic situations and it was phased out in the 80s I think.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, why am I not surprised ....it scared the **** out of me. One second I'm holding the end of a long lead rope, attached to a 16hh HIS registered colt, the next second, colt is on the deck fast a sleep! The vet that used it was probably in his 50's/60's at the time and some what old school -


----------



## MotherOfChickens (23 January 2016)

chillipup said:



			Yep, why am I not surprised ....it scared the **** out of me. One second I'm holding the end of a long lead rope, attached to a 16hh HIS registered colt, the next second, colt is on the deck fast a sleep! The vet that used it was probably in his 50's/60's at the time and some what old school -
		
Click to expand...

I was told there were a couple of deaths from it. I have a vet pal who did some work in Africa on a reserve, when I next see him I'll ask him if they're still using it!


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 January 2016)

windseywoo said:



			However when she went to cut him with the scalpel he basically leapt up off the floor with me around his head. She tried extra sedation but he just would not go under enough, every time she touched him with the scalpel you could see him quiver. We decided to have him done at the hospital where apparently he still wouldn't go completely under but I felt happier him being done there. We picked him up the same day so he was back out with his pals straight away. He was over a year old when he was done and the swelling was horrible, he walked very funnily for a couple of days, but had no complications at all. My vets had actually suggested have him done in the field in the first place so I'm sure your lad will be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Poor ******! Although mine were only sedated, local meant they didn't feel anything...


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 January 2016)

Mine needed to rest his head so he didn't fall down. I didn't even need to hold him...


----------



## EQUIDAE (23 January 2016)

Droopy lip bless


----------



## Mariposa (24 January 2016)

Oh bless! That lip!


----------



## JanetGeorge (24 January 2016)

ycbm said:



			Since when was a general anaesthetic safer than a standing castration?  For the vet, maybe, but the horse has a significant risk of dying or crippling itself in the recovery room!
		
Click to expand...

I have all mine done at home (except one who had a testicle retained - he had to go to hospital).  I'd have had about 50 done in the last 10 years - all in the field - and all knocked right out.  It's safer - and less chance of a mistake.  I even had a 6 year old stallion done in the field (a CLEAN field!) - he just needed more dope so cost a bit more.  My usual ones (done as yearlings) cost about £140 - the vet brings a nurse with him and I have an assistant too for holding the legout of the way!


----------



## EQUIDAE (24 January 2016)

JanetGeorge said:



			I have all mine done at home (except one who had a testicle retained - he had to go to hospital).  I'd have had about 50 done in the last 10 years - all in the field - and all knocked right out.  It's safer - and less chance of a mistake.  I even had a 6 year old stallion done in the field (a CLEAN field!) - he just needed more dope so cost a bit more.  My usual ones (done as yearlings) cost about £140 - the vet brings a nurse with him and I have an assistant too for holding the legout of the way!
		
Click to expand...

So yours were sedated and down? Mine were done stood - it was so quick and simple. The longest part was the wait for the local to work properly - we just had a cuppa  start to finish took about 15 minutes.


----------



## JillA (25 January 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			wow Chiliipup-vets used to speak of Immobilon in hushed tones but it was just too dangerous for routine use in domestic situations and it was phased out in the 80s I think.
		
Click to expand...

I had a couple done with Immobilon back in the '70s/early '80s, and I noticed a reaction each time the scalpel made contact. My impression was it paralysed them but didn't entirely remove all feeling. I hated it, and I did know of a couple of vets who used it to commit suicide.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (25 January 2016)

JillA said:



			I had a couple done with Immobilon back in the '70s/early '80s, and I noticed a reaction each time the scalpel made contact. My impression was it paralysed them but didn't entirely remove all feeling. I hated it, and I did know of a couple of vets who used it to commit suicide.
		
Click to expand...

interesting about the lack of analgesia but I guess that there are just better drugs these days for that. As for the suicide, vets unfortunately have many means at their disposal.


----------



## Tetrarch 1911 (26 January 2016)

MotherOfChickens said:



			interesting about the lack of analgesia but I guess that there are just better drugs these days for that. As for the suicide, vets unfortunately have many means at their disposal.
		
Click to expand...

I remember getting colts cut at home by vets using Immobilon. Damned lethal stuff. if the vet didn't have a colleague with him he used to give the antidote to me just in case he got jabbed accidentally. I was told by several vets that Immobilon didn't knock horses out - they were, for all intents and purposes, stoned out of their minds and could feel the cut. We finally refused to use it and told our vets to think again. Now we have them done sedated and standing. Oh, and apparently Immobilon was often the drug of choice for vets to commit suicide. The whole thing makes me shudder.


----------



## Alec Swan (26 January 2016)

Tetrarch 1911 said:



			&#8230;&#8230;.. . I was told by several vets that Immobilon didn't knock horses out - they were, for all intents and purposes, stoned out of their minds and could feel the cut. We finally refused to use it and told our vets to think again. &#8230;&#8230;.. .
		
Click to expand...

Those humans who I know who've had hip-replacement ops have been done whilst conscious and as you suggest,  wrecked.  With the understanding which humans have of the ramifications of surgery,  the same understanding which animals lack,  why should it be considered as anything less than humane?  

I've never had a horse 'cut' whilst standing,  they've always been on the floor,  but given the choice,  it sounds vastly preferable,  to me anyway!

Alec.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2016)

Alec Swan said:



			Those humans who I know who've had hip-replacement ops have been done whilst conscious and as you suggest,  wrecked.  With the understanding which humans have of the ramifications of surgery,  the same understanding which animals lack,  why should it be considered as anything less than humane?  

I've never had a horse 'cut' whilst standing,  they've always been on the floor,  but given the choice,  it sounds vastly preferable,  to me anyway!

Alec.
		
Click to expand...

I very much expect that the people having hip replacements are having decent analgesia! Likewise the colts we did standing had sedation and a lot of local anaesthetic. 
Although I will say, feeling something is not the same as it being uncomfortable or hurting. I won't have a GA if I can help it and I had to have a cyst removed from my neck about 10 years ago. I persuaded a junior surgeon in the ER to do it for me without the GA. I could feel it and it was weird, but not painful-I did of course, have a lot of local. Analgesia has improved in the last 30 years and dare I say it, our perception of pain in other species and our willingness to spare them pain.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 January 2016)

I'm struggling to get the vet to do a xray at home so doubt they would want to do a castration! Why is it that vets are so keen to get us to take horses in to the hospital?
I don't have my own transport so it makes it difficult for me.


----------



## JillA (26 January 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			I'm struggling to get the vet to do a xray at home so doubt they would want to do a castration! Why is it that vets are so keen to get us to take horses in to the hospital?
I don't have my own transport so it makes it difficult for me.
		
Click to expand...

There is a huge difference - most x ray machines are massive, heavy and very very expensive, and the only ones I have ever known done in situ are feet (smaller machine and easier to keep the affected part still). Most castrations are very simple, the site has good natural drainage and the relevant tissue is easy to find, especially if the horse is standing and gravity plays a part.


----------



## Sandstone1 (26 January 2016)

I've heard of lots of xrays being done at home, and not just for feet. There are portable xray machines.
I feel it's more for the vets conscience.
Also a lot less risk of a horse bleeding with a xray!


----------



## MotherOfChickens (26 January 2016)

selinas spirit said:



			I've heard of lots of xrays being done at home, and not just for feet. There are portable xray machines.
I feel it's more for the vets conscience.
Also a lot less risk of a horse bleeding with a xray!
		
Click to expand...

I agree that many vets are seemingly not capable of doing even simple procedures in a yard-even a yard with good facilities (ie dry, clean horse, level yard to trot up in, undercover bit for xrays) The cynic in me thinks they want the hospital fees but if they are at the practice they can at least get the image they want/need without going back.

 I am lucky, I have a big private equine hospital nearby that happens to have good horse vets capable of doing foot x-rays, standing castrates and stitch ups at yards but my old practice was a university one where seemingly they could only do routine teeth and jags. Of course, they are then teaching students to refer everything to a hospital..


----------



## Buddy'sMum (27 January 2016)

chillipup said:



			Anyone else remember this drug being used?
		
Click to expand...

Yep, the first colt I had gelded (in 1992/3) was done in the field, knocked out with Immobilon. Horrendous.


----------



## fburton (27 January 2016)

The muscle twitching and tremors that Immobilon causes are certainly unappealing to see. And there is that strange fence-walking behaviour that can occur as the drug is "re-cycled". Thankfully there are better alternatives these days.


----------



## Mariposa (12 February 2016)

Waiting for the surgeon to arrive for the big op! Cardinal is blissfully unaware and snoozing in his stable.....wish us luck!!


----------



## planete (12 February 2016)

My colt was done using Immobilon by the vet I worked for.  The colt was two, only one testicle had dropped and we could not wait any longer.  He was done at home and the vet managed to get the second testicle out as it was reachable without major surgery.  I only realised later how scary the whole thing was.  My vet was an old-fashioned one man band and probably would have made a good wildlife vet.  He also let me pay with my work.  Amazing man.

PS. Cross posted.  Good luck!


----------



## SueS (12 February 2016)

It's been 3 weeks today since Lomax was castrated, the scabs fell off the incisions and the scars look great. Very little swelling the whole of the healing time and no blood loss after day 2,, wonderful job done by my vet. Lomax is now happily cantering up and down the slopes on his field and seems oblivious to the fact he has a couple of bits missing


----------



## Mariposa (13 February 2016)

All went very well, happy to report! As it turned out he kept sucking up one testicle so the vet couldn't get a firm grip on it to do the local, so they had to drop him ( with ketamine), which was actually a good outcome as it meant everything was sewn up and sutured thoroughly ( and I got to watch it all which I found fascinating!) Amazing vet, such a competent and calm surgeon. He stayed in last night on their advice, and went out this morning - hardly any swelling so far and he is back to his usual cocky self. He and his dam are in the school out of the mud, he trotted round a bit before having a drink and then tucking into some hay. He will join the others in a few days, trying to keep him out of the awful mud until everything is at least a bit healed. So far, so good. I have some great ( albeit rather graphic) photos if anyone is interested but meanwhile here he is fast asleep....!


----------

